# After 17 long days..



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

My oberon finally arrived..like I predicted..I had my skin & kindle before it arrived..now some pics of my Keegan Kindle


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Really like that cover and skin, makes a very nice Kombo!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That's a _great_ combination!

Now, are you going to buy a green Borsa Bella to match?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love that cover!  
Not into skins though - I think I'm the only one.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Love that cover!
> Not into skins though - I think I'm the only one.


Not the only, but one of the few.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh  I really like that color scheme & the themes - nice job.


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

I did think about a Borsa Bella bag but my DH bought me a really nice new purse that was big enought to hold my kindle..but maybe in the future..I'm addicted to bags.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very pretty.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Nice colors


----------

